# Is this truck to heavy for beach driving ?



## reagan (Apr 7, 2007)

I would like your opinion on my truck. I have a 99 chevrolet long wheel base, 4 door, 454 auto. I bought this truck to pull my 5th wheel and to get my boat in and out of boat ramps. I was wondering if this truck will be to heavy to make my beach truck?


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

As long as you can air down to 20lbs or so with the tires your running you should be okay. I drive a loaded down Suburban all over with no problems.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Beach truck*

As long as you air down the tires you should be fine. I didn't know there were beaches in Oklahoma?


----------



## reagan (Apr 7, 2007)

No beachs in Oklahoma but am planning to move to the Texas gulf coast, I haven,t decided yet between Galveston or Corpus yet.


----------



## highbars (Dec 4, 2006)

I use to have a 88 chevy crewcab with 36" tires and didn't have problem on the beaches. I sure do miss being able to fish the beaches of Dauphin Island,Al.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

To put things in perspective, I see huge duece and a halfs, flat beds, 4x4 utility trucks on the beach. Weight is not an issue as long as you can air down or otherwise have a wide footprint.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

1BadF350 said:


> Weight is not an issue as long as you can air down or otherwise have a wide footprint.


That's right on the mark. I drove a 2002 F-250 diesel on the beach and it did fine as long as I aired down enough.


----------



## makoman (Jan 1, 2007)

*truck to heavy*

I have an 85 F-350 weighs approx 4ooo pounds, I carry a Lance 12.5 foot slide in, it weighs aprox 3800 pounds loaded, camper and truck together almost 8000 pounds. I can go anywhere in buxton or oakacroke as long as I air down to 20 pounds.


----------



## Diamondwrapper (Sep 22, 2007)

Like everyone said, if you air down there should be no problem. I run a Dodge 3500 diesel with a Host Yellowstone slide-on. This set-up weighs in at around 11,500. With 20 pounds of air in the six tires it handles all the beaches up here in New York. AIR PRESSURE, that's the key.


----------



## biker04 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Air em down*

08 250 Super duty, 20psi and off we go! The biggest mistake most people make is not watching the sand and the proper deflation of the tires. I also keep a chain, webstrap and shovel in the truck with me, just in case I need to help someone. If you dont drive on the beach on a regular basis, it can be somewhat overwhelming. With your truck, you shouldnt have any problem.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I saw a D9...*

...CAT on Topsail beach pulling about a 1/4 mile of dredge pipe last month. His foot print was not nearly as deep as most of the 4 WD on the beach that day. Probably those 18 inch tracks had something to do with it.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

good to hear!


----------

